# que n'és, de



## Azzurra

...Tengo una pregunta un poco aburrida, lo siento...  pero la necesito para mi trabajo de fin de carrera... A ver, costrucciones come ésta: "Qué n'és, de delicat!" etc., ¿ya se consideran normativas o todavía no? Leo en la gramática de Badía que las considera no normativa, pero no sé si estoy al día con esta información...  Gracias...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Azurra!
No és una pregunta avorrida!! hehehe
Ja saps que dir si una construcció és normativa o no en català no és fàcil, perquè no hi ha gramàtica oficial de l'IEC, però, en canvi, hi ha diversos documents que tenen estatus "quasi-normatius" (tot i que jo no sóc gaire experta en el tema). Em sorprèn, però, que la gramàtica de Badia digui que no és normativa. Ens pots copiar el fragment? És simplement una exclamativa amb una dislocació. No veig per quina raó no hauria de ser normativa...


----------



## Azzurra

Hola avellanainphilly! Gracias por contestar siempre a mi pesadísimas preguntas...  Y encima en una mezcla de idiomas incomprensible...  A ver, he consultado la gramática en la biblioteca de la facultad, y me he apuntado la noción... A lo mejor soy yo la que no ha entendido lo que decía, pero buscando en google libros he encontrado esto: 

http://books.google.it/books?id=fdH...92ABg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10

Buscando la palabra "Badía" sale el fragmento en el que se habla de esta costrucción (y si no sale, es la página 105, la riga 10...)

Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## Agró

El que diu Badia en el fragment citat és: 
"Los dos pronombres _en_ y _ho_ frecuentemente se interfieren, y así el habla corriente usa _en_ en vez de _ho_..." (això és el que Badia considera inacceptable), i, a continuació, proposa aquest exemple:
"creia que era molt bo, però no *n*'és tant com ho esperava" (ell proposa "no ho és" en comptes de "no n'és", i jo hi estic d'acord).

Em sembla que no és el mateix pel què pregunta l'azzurra.
_Que n'és de bonic!_ a mi em sona bé, tot i que haurem d'esperar alguna autoritat en la matèria. Jo no puc dir si és normatiu o no ho és/o no n'és (!), però, repeteixo, em sona bé.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Agró said:


> El que diu Badia en el fragment citat és:
> "Los dos pronombres _en_ y _ho_ frecuentemente se interfieren, y así el habla corriente usa _en_ en vez de _ho_..." (això és el que Badia considera inacceptable), i, a continuació, proposa aquest exemple:
> "creia que era molt bo, però no *n*'és tant com ho esperava" (ell proposa "no ho és" en comptes de "no n'és", i jo hi estic d'acord).
> 
> L'atribut només es pot remplaçar per _en _quan és *quantificat*, però aleshores s'ha de dir el quantificador: _no n'és *tant.*_
> 
> Em sembla que no és el mateix pel què pregunta l'azzurra.
> _Que n'és de bonic!_ a mi em sona bé, tot i que haurem d'esperar alguna autoritat en la matèria. Jo no puc dir si és normatiu o no ho és/o no n'és (!), però, repeteixo, em sona bé.
> 
> _Que n'és de bonic! _és absolutament normatiu. _En _remplaça un subjecte indeterminat seguit d'un especificatiu (bonic), que es manté precedit de _de _(i no va coma perquè no hi ha dislocació).


----------



## avellanainphilly

> _En _remplaça un CD indeterminat seguit d'un especificatiu (bonic), que es manté precedit de _de _(i no va coma perquè no hi ha dislocació).


Tens tota la raó, que no és una dislocació. Abans m'he confós completament. Ara però no veig a què substitueix el pronom. A què et refereixes quan dius un CD indeterminat? A la frase d'abaix "aquest quadre" (que em sembla que necessàriament ha d'estar dislocat) és definitit i és el subjecte, no?

(i) que n'és de bonic(,) aquest quadre.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

avellanainphilly said:


> _
> Tens tota la raó, que no és una dislocació. Abans m'he confós completament. Ara però no veig a què substitueix el pronom. A què et refereixes quan dius un CD indeterminat? A la frase d'abaix "aquest quadre" (que em sembla que necessàriament ha d'estar dislocat) és definitit i és el subjecte, no?
> 
> (i) que n'és de bonic(,) aquest quadre._


_

Tens raó. Jo també m'he confós i he posat CD en lloc de subjecte._


----------



## Azzurra

Entonces pondré como comentario a la frase que se trata de una exclamativa, y ya está... ni más ni menos que el español "Qué delicado es"... 

Una curiosidad: para las exclamativas, ¿ésta es la única forma posible? 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y por la paciencia como siempre... 

P.D La coma está en el original...


----------



## bgmassot

Hola a tothom,

No tinc aquestes qüestions gaire fresques perquè fa uns anys que vaig acabar la carrera, però diria que la construcció "que n'és, de..." sí que és una dislocació.

En qualsevol cas, en aquest cas "en" (o "n' "), és l'antecedent, de manera que sí que, des del meu punt de vista, hi hauria d'anar una coma.

Aquestes qüestions estan regulades de manera diferent per lingüistes diferents, de manera que al final acaba sent una opció personal. Caldria veure quina és la postura de l'IEC al respecte. Però el que a mi m'han ensenyat a la carrera és que el que és genuí (no sé si normatiu), és que hi hagi una coma, cosa que correspon a una pronunciació amb pausa.

Espero ser d'ajuda i no pas embolicar encara més la troca...

Salutacions.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Però la coma, com ha dit Avellana, hauria d'anar abans de l'element dislocat, o sigui, el subjecte.


----------



## bgmassot

També, però no únicament.

Per exemple, seria:

Que n'és, de bona, la sopa.

En els casos en què el subjecte és elidit potser sí que us pot semblar més clara la coma abans de l'element dislocat:

- M'agrada la sopa de l'àvia.
- A mi també. Que n'és, de bona! (, la sopa de l'àvia.)

Si serveix d'ajuda, he trobat un article de la Núria Martí i Girbau, professora de català a la FTI de la UAB (no sé si també ha fet classe a filologia), en què es comenta l'ús del "de" en elements dislocats, entre d'altres: http://seneca.uab.es/clt/publicacions/tesis/pdf/Marti.pdf . Al punt 3.1 podeu trobar-hi exemples concrets del cas del qual parlem.

Espero haver estat d'ajuda.

Salutacions.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Però el _en _en aquest cas remplaça _la sopa_, no l'atribut _bonic_. Mira aquest exemple de Ruaix, sensa coma: _Se me n'acut_ _una de bona_ _(d'idea)._


----------



## bgmassot

MarieSuzanne said:


> Però el _en _en aquest cas remplaça _la sopa_, no l'atribut _bonic_. Mira aquest exemple de Ruaix, sensa coma: _Se me n'acut_ _una de bona_ _(d'idea)._



Però no és el mateix cas. Per al "que n'és, de ...", es tracta d'un verb copulatiu, introduit per "que".


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Bgmassot,

És un tema una mica complicat i no del tot clar. Mirant una mica la bibliografia, hi ha gent que defensa que la frase (1) és una dislocació  i gent que diu que no, i, personalment, els arguments pel no em semblen bons. 
 (1) Que n'és de bona.

 Si a (1) no hi ha dislocació, posar una coma abans de "de bona" no és un ús correcte, diguem-ne. 
Els arguments per dir que (1) no és una dislocació els trec d'aquest article: http://blogs.uab.cat/xaviervillalba/files/2008/11/villalba-lingua-2003.pdf (pàgines 721-724).

A. Prosòdia. Quan es disloca un sintagma, hi ha una "pausa" entre la frase principal i l'element principal. Per això, hi posem una coma o per això hi podem posar epítets. Fixa't que la frase de (2) és perfecta, i en canvi la de (3), no. Això indica que a (3) no hi ha una dislocació.

(2) Que n'és de bona, collons, aquesta sopa.
(3) # Que n'és, collons, de bona, aquesta sopa.

B. Estructura informativa. Aquí l'argument és una mica més llarg, però per fer-ho curt una dislocació a la dreta s'utilitza en unes condicions pragmàtiques concretes. Bàsicament per fer referència a un element ja mencionat en el discurs, i en canvi aquest tipus d'exclamativa no necessàriament presenten aquestes restriccions (en l'article que cito hi ha exemples més concrets d'això).

Això no treu que el "de" aparegui amb dislocacions, clar, i l'article que has citat parla d'aquests altres exemples, però no parla pas de frases exclamatives (me l'he mirat molt per sobre; si estic equivocada, corregeix-me). 

El que és una mica estrany d'aquestes frases és que es faci servir el pronom "en" per substituir el subjecte i que la dislocació del subjecte sigui en certa manera obligatòria. És a dir, la frase de (4) és dolenta.  

(4) # Que és de bona aquesta sopa!


 Veus, Azzurra, que n'és d'interessant, la teva pregunta!


----------



## bgmassot

avellanainphilly said:


> Hola Bgmassot,
> 
> És un tema una mica complicat i no del tot clar. Mirant una mica la bibliografia, hi ha gent que defensa que la frase (1) és una dislocació  i gent que diu que no, i, personalment, els arguments pel no em semblen bons.
> (1) Que n'és de bona.
> 
> Si a (1) no hi ha dislocació, posar una coma abans de "de bona" no és un ús correcte, diguem-ne.
> Els arguments per dir que (1) no és una dislocació els trec d'aquest article: http://blogs.uab.cat/xaviervillalba/files/2008/11/villalba-lingua-2003.pdf (pàgines 721-724).



Suposo que en el meu cap és molt clar que sí que hi ha dislocació, per això defenso aferrissadament la meva opinió de posar-hi coma! Crec que els meus mestres són més del punt de vista que sí que es tracta d'una dislocació, i si això és el que m'han ensenyat, és el que a mi em sona més lògic.

A l'article de la Núria Martí sí que hi ha un exemple calcat al que comentàvem ("Que n'és, de feliç!"), i m'ha fet gràcia que justament als primers exemples de l'article que has posat, que provenen d'un altre article, d'en Joan Solà, sí que es respecti la coma de dislocació (e.g. "Que n'és, de car!").

Responent a la pregunta inicial, crec que en el que sí que estem tots d'acord és que és normatiu, no? Si porta coma o no... Azzurra, això ja veus que depèn d'a qui ho preguntis


----------



## MarieSuzanne

El que és el mateix és que el "en" remplaça el subjecte (la sopa, una idea) posposat al verb.


----------



## avellanainphilly

bgmassot said:


> Però no és el mateix cas. Per al "que n'és, de ...", es tracta d'un verb copulatiu, introduit per "que".



Si es tractés d'una dislocació, la predicció és que has de poder eliminar el sintagme dislocat, no? Com per exemple a (2) (on sí que hi ha una dislocació):

(2) A: Mira quin quadre més bonic.
      B: Sí que ho és, sí, de bonic!
      B': Sí que ho és sí!

En canvi, amb l'altra construcció, pots eliminar el subjecte, però no l'atribut!
(3) A: Mira quin quadre més bonic.
      B: Sí que n'és de bonic, sí!
      B': * Sí que n'és, sí!

Què m'en dius, d'aquesta diferència?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

És molt simple: l'element dislocat és el pleonàstic, i a la frase en qüestió l'element pleonàstic és el subjecte "aquest quadre", no l'atribut "bonic", com molt bé mostra Avellana.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

He intentat seguir aquest fil i m'he fet un petit gran garbuix. Jo no sóc gens entesa en gramàtica, i menys així en l'àmbit teòric, i suposo que per això no veig això que no sigui dislocació de l'atribut, sinó del subjecte. Ho veig com Bgmassot (potser hem estudiat allà mateix!).

Repeteixo que les meves nocions de gramàtica són força bàsiques i sovint poc consistents, però em pensava que el subjecte no es podia pronominalitzar... en aquest tipus d'oracions sí, llavors?

Explico com ho veig jo: 

-crec que la frase exclamativa "normal" seria: "Que bona que és la sopa!" - aquí estic pensant si hi hauria d'anar coma, abans de "la sopa" 
-i, després, per tant, el que disloquem és "bona": "que n'és, de bona, la sopa", amb la preposició "de" dels elements dislocats no definits.

Suposo que el problema és que no veig la diferència que remarca l'Avellana:



> (3) A: Mira quin quadre més bonic.
> B: Sí que n'és de bonic, sí!
> B': * Sí que n'és, sí!



A mi B' em sona bé... Suposo que és pel que diu l'Agró al post #4, que sovint en la parla col·loquial es fa servir el pronom "en" per a pronominalitzar un atribut, en lloc de "ho".

Espero no embolicar més la troca.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

El subjecte es pot pronominalitzar quan apareix darrere el verb:

_Ha harribat cap avió? Sí, n'acaba d'arribar un.
Ja no en queden, d'aquelles rebaixes?
Se t'acut cap idea? Se me n'acut una de bona.
_


----------



## avellanainphilly

betulina said:


> (3) A: Mira quin quadre més bonic.
> B: Sí que n'és de bonic, sí!
> B': * Sí que n'és, sí!
> 
> A mi B' em sona bé... Suposo que és pel que diu l'Agró al post #4, que sovint en la parla col·loquial es fa servir el pronom "en" per a pronominalitzar un atribut, en lloc de "ho".



Hola Betu!

De veritat que et sona bé? Intenta dir-ho en veu alta. A mi em sona molt, molt malament.
És veritat que la construcció és complicada d'analitzar i que sembla una dislocació: hi ha el "en" i hi ha el "de", però la preposició "de" apareix en moltes construccions exclamatives en català. I el complement introduït per "de" no es pot ometre (bé, segons les meves intuïcions) i això indicaria que no es tracta d'una dislocació. 

a. Com n'és d'alt aquest noi!
b. * Com n'és!
c. * Com n'és aquest noi!


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, MarieSuzanne, tens raó. 

I gràcies per les explicacions, Avellana! Però em costa... Suposo que la diferència entre (1)"sí que ho és" i (2)"sí que n'és" és que a (1) se substitueix un atribut i que a (2) també però de manera errònia, i en realitat queda coix perquè "en" ha de substituir un subjecte postverbal i hi falta l'atribut. Ho entenc bé?

A vosaltres us sona bé una frase com ara: "Tu sí que n'ets, de maco!"? Com s'hauria d'analitzar això? Sento enredar la cosa, eh?, és que em costa veure-ho (responeu si voleu).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

betulina said:


> A vosaltres us sona bé una frase com ara: "Tu sí que n'ets, de maco!"? Com s'hauria d'analitzar això? Sento enredar la cosa, eh?, és que em costa veure-ho (responeu si voleu).



Crec que hauria de ser _Tu sí que *ho* ets, de maco!_ La normativa diu que _en_ només pot remplaçar un atribut *quantificat.

*_Ara ja no és gaire delicat, però abans* n*'era *molt *_(o _ho era molt_).
_Està bastant nerviosa. *N*'està *bastant *_(o _ho està)._


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, MarieSuzanne. Crec que estic confonent aquestes dues coses i per això veig com si "en" substituís l'atribut, en contra del que diu la normativa, però ara ho tinc tan ficat al cap que em costa...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

De res, Betulina. Per a mi és més fàcil perquè jo, com a estrangera, he après el català normatiu... però em falta la naturalitat vostra.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola,

M'avorria una mica i he seguit donant voltes a la frase. 
Segueixo pensant que no és una dislocació, però no acabo d'entendre d'on surt el pronom "en".



MarieSuzanne said:


> El subjecte es pot pronominalitzar quan apareix darrere el verb:
> 
> _1. Ha arribat cap avió? Sí, n'acaba d'arribar un.
> 2. Ja no en queden, d'aquelles rebaixes?
> 3. Se t'acut cap idea? Se me n'acut una de bona.
> _



En aquests exemples, el subjecte es pronominalitza, però no és veritat que tots els subjectes elidits o dislocats es puguin pronominalitzar. En el cas dels verbs copulatius el subjecte normalment no es pronominalitza.

(i) Aquest quadre és bonic.
(ii) És bonic.
(iii) És bonic, aquest quadre. 
(iv) * N'és bonic
(v) * N'és bonic aquest quadre.

Llavors el "en" a la frase "que n'és de bonic, aquest quadre" sembla una idiosincràsia d'aquesta construcció, no? És una excepció en el comportament dels subjectes dels verbs copulatius... 

Espero no haver-me embolicat gaire!


----------



## bgmassot

avellanainphilly said:


> Llavors el "en" a la frase "que n'és de bonic, aquest quadre" sembla una idiosincràsia d'aquesta construcció, no? És una excepció en el comportament dels subjectes dels verbs copulatius...



Ui, encara seguim amb aquest tema... 

Ja no segueixo gaire el que dieu, però de vegades tinc una mica la impressió que estem barrejant coses diferents. En tot cas, només volia fer una puntualització, per si de cas us (ens) pot ajudar a aclarir-ho: en aquest últim cas que comentaves, Avellana, jo ho veig com que "en" no substitueix el subjecte, sinó que substitueix el "de bonic".

Igual que la Betulina, a mi em sona perfectament bé dir "Que n'és, aquest quadre". Però estem en el dilema de sempre, de si allò que és normatiu exclou allò que per a molts parlants és gramatical (és a dir, que "ens sona bé").

Torno a referir-me a un article que vaig posar el darrer cop, de la Núria Martí i Girbau, que parla de l'ús de "de + sintagma adjectival", i en un dels seus apartats, concretament el 3.1, parla d'aquest ús en elements dislocats (amb exemples com "Que n'és, de feliç!", "Que n'estava, de cansada" o "N'està tothora, de contenta"): http://seneca.uab.es/clt/publicacions/tesis/pdf/Marti.pdf.

Ara he trobat per una altra banda, aquí: http://blogs.uab.cat/suficienciapdi/files/2009/05/pronoms-febles.pdf (pàgines 5-6, "L'atribut"), que l'atribut, que normalment pronominalitzem amb "ho", tal com deia la MarieSuzanne (si recordo bé), es substitueix amb "en" en casos emfàtics, com els que estem veient aquí, donant lloc a l'estructura que ens està donant tants maldecaps.

Ja em direu si us convenç...

Salutacions.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

He estat rellegint Ruaix, i (com diu Avellana) no són tots els subjectes dislocats els que poden pronominalitzar-se, sinó només els que ell anomena "subjectes completius" (que sempre apareixen darrere el verbe, com als exemples amb _arribar, quedar, acudir_). 
Respecte als atributs, diu que es poden remplaçar per _en _"quan volem subratllar-ne el sentit partitiu (però, si no, val més emprar _ho_) o quan va acompanyat d'un datiu".
*Alguns exemples*:

Amb sentit partitiu:

_"Que n'és, de ximple! _(noteu el quantitatiu _que_). Però: _És ben ximple! --Ho es ben bé!
En Joan n'és un, de metge bo _(ressaltant _un_). Però: _En Joan ho és, un metge bo.
Si n'estic, de content! _Però: _Sempre ho estic, de content._ "

Amb datiu:

_"Els pantalons em són amples. Me'n són.
El barret t'és petit. Te n'és.
Li soc padrí. Li'n sóc."

_


----------



## Azzurra

...prometo que no volveré a insistir después de esta última pregunta... Ahora entiendo la costrucción desde un punto de vista gramatical, pero me he perdido con la traducción... O sea, que ya no sé si con decir "Qué delicado es!" soy fiel al sentido original... Me suena mejor "Es verdaderamente delicado!" o algo por el estilo... ¿Qué opinais? Grazie grazie grazie...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Azzurra said:


> ...prometo que no volveré a insistir después de esta última pregunta... Ahora entiendo la costrucción desde un punto de vista gramatical, pero me he perdido con la traducción... O sea, que ya no sé si con decir "Qué delicado es!" soy fiel al sentido original... Me suena mejor "Es verdaderamente delicado!" o algo por el estilo... ¿Qué opinais? Grazie grazie grazie...



Hola Azurra,
Mi parece que es como una exclamativa normal; "¡qué delicado es!", en castellano.

I, gràcies per les respostes, bgmassot i Marie Suzanne. Hi seguiré pensant quan m'avorreixi


----------

